# Alien vs. Predator 2 - Requiem Trailer - R rated trailer



## sakeido (Aug 29, 2007)

IGN: Aliens vs. Predator- Requiem Trailer, Videos and Movies

or streaming at 

Stage6 · Aliens vs. Predator - Requiem trailer - Video and Download · d1ngo360
(really good quality aside from some weird color glitch)

It is violent - like the John Rambo trailer! And it looks good!


----------



## musicboyy (Aug 29, 2007)

I had goosebumps when I watched this trailer. Ya, I'm a dork...and a HUGE Alien fan. If the film is half as good as the trailer, I'll be one happy little camper! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Gamba (Aug 29, 2007)

holy crap dude, its going to be awesome


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 29, 2007)

Looks cool, hope it's better than the first one...

Did I see Sigourney Weaver in there?!??!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 29, 2007)

Hopefully that is as cool as it looks.

And yes, that is Sigourney Weaver


----------



## Regor (Aug 29, 2007)

FAN-FUCKING-TASTIC!!!!

It's about god damn time somebody made this movie what it was SUPPOSED to be the first time around!! I've been waiting to hear about the sequel, and it looks PERFECT!

The Predators don't look 'overblown' like they did in the first AvP movie. I couldn't stand the 'upgrades' they made to it. And ontop of it all, they made the ONLY movie in the Alien and Predator series PG-13??? WTF where they thinking??


THIS looks perfect!! I'm such a huge Predator fan. Best movie monster ever! I downloaded the HD trailer. Can't fucking wait!!!


----------



## Regor (Aug 29, 2007)

technomancer said:


> And yes, that is Sigourney Weaver



Where? According to IMDB, there's no Sigourney.


----------



## Naren (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks awesome. About 100x better than the first Alien Versus Predator movie. That's the first R-rated trailor I've ever seen, but with a movie like that, I guess you couldn't really show a good PG-rated trailor.



Regor said:


> Where? According to IMDB, there's no Sigourney.



I watched the trailor and that's definitely Sigourney Weaver.  Cameo appearance maybe?


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 30, 2007)

Well at least it looks like it lives upto the gore of the actual predator and alien movies. Cause avp was a fucking joke. How they hell do you make an alien and predator movie pg-13??? Finally they did it right.


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Aug 30, 2007)

Fucking hell, this one slipped under my radar. How did I miss any info on this until now?

That is without a doubt the single-most gory trailer I've ever seen, and I agree with the guys above in that the first AvP movie was too tame, but a cool flick none the less.

Thanks man!


----------



## Ror3h (Aug 30, 2007)

Holy shit that looks fucking awesome!!

It looks so much better than the first AVP already!!


FUCK YEAH


----------



## lailer75 (Aug 30, 2007)

kick ass


----------



## musicboyy (Aug 30, 2007)

Naren said:


> I watched the trailor and that's definitely Sigourney Weaver.  Cameo appearance maybe?



If I'm looking at the same person in the trailer, it is not Sigourney Weaver...it looks like Reiko Aylesworth. There has never been mention anywhere that Sigourney was going to be in this movie. Not to mention that in an interview on one of the special edition DVDs (or the Alien Saga DVD), she said the idea of an Alien Vs Predator film was horrible. 

Regardless, I can't wait for this film. Even though the first one was pretty tame, I still loved it. However, this one is going to blow it out of the water!!


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2007)

Youtube version:


----------



## Regor (Aug 30, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> How they hell do you make an alien and predator movie pg-13??? Finally they did it right.



 x 1000



Awakened Sleeper said:


> the first AvP movie was too tame, but a cool flick none the less.



 x 10000000

I still enjoyed the movie. But as already said, it was just such a bad idea to make it PG-13. They were looking to capitalize on the 'Comic Book' trend that's going on right now, so they went for a younger audience. But the problem with all that is that the Alien and Predator movies came out BEFORE the comic book. Therefore, the franchise fanbase is expecting gore, and not steroid junkied Predators with armblades which where WAY too long.



musicboyy said:


> Not to mention that in an interview on one of the special edition DVDs (or the Alien Saga DVD), she said the idea of an Alien Vs Predator film was horrible.



Fuck her then! She's just jealous because it's a cooler movie with great potential, and she can't be in it.


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2007)

> Fuck her then! She's just jealous because it's a cooler movie with great potential, and she can't be in it.



Negative. I like the AVP's dude but the Sigourney Aliens were total classics. There's no way either of these will ever be cooler than the first two. I'm sure if she was interested they'd have cast her in a heartbeat.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 30, 2007)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!  Looks like they got it right this time around! I'm a HUGE fan of the AvP stuff, I've read most, if not all, of the books back in highschool (still have them on my book case!  ).  I can't wait to see this one!!!!


----------



## musicboyy (Aug 30, 2007)

Regor said:


> Fuck her then! She's just jealous because it's a cooler movie with great potential, and she can't be in it.



Oh no no...she rocks! I don't have any issue with her comment...it's just her opinion. Also, she made that comment before AVP even started filming... I agree with Chris, the first 2 Aliens (and the first Predator) are total classics in my opinion. By the looks of the trailer, maybe this one will rank right up there with them.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Aug 30, 2007)

my opinion towards this movie goes along the lines of - 

"please be good please be good please be good please be good please be good please be good please be good please be good please be good please be good please be good please be good please be good please be good please be good please FOR THE LOVE OF GOD BE GOOOOOOD!!!!"


----------



## Regor (Aug 30, 2007)

While I'm a fan of the whole Alien franchise, I'm a bigger fan of the Predator. He is without a doubt, IMO, the best movie monster ever!

And I've been looking forward to the movie ever since reading the first comic book series (which I still have). Hopefully this movie will make up for AvP 1.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 30, 2007)

musicboyy said:


> If I'm looking at the same person in the trailer, it is not Sigourney Weaver...it looks like Reiko Aylesworth.



55 second mark it sure as hell looks and sounds like Weaver driving. It's definitely not her in the rest of the trailer, but it looks very likely she's doing a cameo


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 30, 2007)

Predator is the coolest fucking thing ever. I'll be seeing it. Downloading the trailer now.

Edit; at 53 seconds left in the youtube vid, did predator stake an unarmed chick to the wall? Doesnt that go against the whole precedent of Predator not killing unarmed, or sick/injured people?


----------



## musicboyy (Aug 30, 2007)

This is the woman I thought Naren was talking about. I honestly don't think it is her...but I'm not going to argue over it either since I wasn't involved in the production.  However, if it is...her cameo in the movie has been the most well hidden fact about the film, as there is NO information anywhere on the web linking her to the film... I guess we'll just have to see in December.


----------



## Groff (Aug 30, 2007)

OMFG!

...That's all that can be said about this trailer...



Metal Ken said:


> Edit; at 53 seconds left in the youtube vid, did predator stake an unarmed chick to the wall? Doesnt that go against the whole precedent of Predator not killing unarmed, or sick/injured people?



I wondered that too...

...but it was the most badass part of the tailer!


----------



## Naren (Aug 30, 2007)

technomancer said:


> 55 second mark it sure as hell looks and sounds like Weaver driving. It's definitely not her in the rest of the trailer, but it looks very likely she's doing a cameo



Ah, from the preview, it looked just like her, but when you look at a still frame, you can see that she's a lot younger than Sigourney Weaver, but for that second, I could have been sure she was making a cameo.

If she did, that would rock. I love Alien and Aliens (my ex-girlfriend had every Alien movie on DVD and the big Alien head collectors case for them).



musicboyy said:


> This is the woman I thought Naren was talking about. I honestly don't think it is her...but I'm not going to argue over it either since I wasn't involved in the production.  However, if it is...her cameo in the movie has been the most well hidden fact about the film, as there is NO information anywhere on the web linking her to the film... I guess we'll just have to see in December.



Well, I'm pretty sure it isn't her now that I see it as a still frame because she looks way too young, but she does look a hell of a lot like Weaver.


----------



## Regor (Aug 30, 2007)

This is the girl. Reiko Aylesworth. It's the same girl throughout the trailer. It's not Sigourney, so put it back it your pants 

Reiko Aylesworth




Metal Ken said:


> Predator is the coolest fucking thing ever. I'll be seeing it. Downloading the trailer now.
> 
> Edit; at 53 seconds left in the youtube vid, did predator stake an unarmed chick to the wall? Doesnt that go against the whole precedent of Predator not killing unarmed, or sick/injured people?



True Ken, but then again, from the clip, it's hard to tell the intention. It might have been a 'missed' throw that hit the girl.


----------



## Pauly (Aug 31, 2007)

Or just because whoever made it doesn't really read the source material? 

I'll sound like a moany old git, but I think this film will suck. It just looks like a big CGI fest with an typically modern Hollywood approach of gore/shock over suspense/terror.

If they showed you that much in the trailer then I suspect you'll have seen half the cool stuff in the film already. Also having Aliens on Earth is a dumb idea once again. Without getting too fanboyish, in the comics all it took was ONE Alien to escape into the US and before long the whole continent was fucked. Bleh, Alien, Aliens and Predator over anything else.


----------



## neon_black88 (Aug 31, 2007)

Downloading the trailer now, im really hoping for the best because AVP was total trash and Im a huge fan of Predator, Alien Aliens and the directors cut Alien 3. I really hope its done right. Some people liked AVP but IMO it contributes nothing to either series. 

Did anyone else fall in love with the Special Edition version of Alien 3? I know it gets a bad rep but if you have only seen the theatrical version, watch the Special cut, it is 50x better and man, I wish I could see what David Fintcher could do to an alien movie today.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow this movie is going to suck so bad, not even the trailer make sense. 
"No one can hear you scream...on earth." Yes they can...
Anyhow, all the actors are from different tv-shows and the guy directing it is an old Visual Effects guy who never directed a major movie before. 
I cant wait to see it, I love american horror movies.


----------



## Naren (Sep 1, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Wow this movie is going to suck so bad, not even the trailer make sense.
> "No one can hear you scream...on earth." Yes they can...



If you're going to mock it, you might as well get it right. They didn't say "no one can hear you scream on Earth." They said: "No one can hear you scream in space. On Earth, it won't matter." The tagline for the original movie "Alien" was "No one can hear you scream in space." So they took that line and said that people CAN hear you scream on Earth, but it doesn't matter that they can hear you scream because you have no hope of survival. And all that jazz.

The movie may or may not suck. I can't say until I see the actual film, but I thought the trailer was promising. What about the trailer didn't make sense? The one thing you mentioned was a misquote that was not even in the trailer.


----------



## neon_black88 (Sep 1, 2007)

Naren said:


> The tagline for the original movie "Alien" was "No one can hear you scream in space."



Actually it's "In Space, No one can hear you scream" 

But anyway im gana wait for the movie aswell, the fact thats its rated R is promising in itself.


----------



## Nick (Sep 1, 2007)

i think it looks great tbh.

im pretty excited about it and i only found out it existed a couple of days ago


----------



## amonb (Sep 1, 2007)

It could go either way (suck or awesome) but I must admit I still enjoyed the first AVP even without the gore... but this one looks heaps gory and thats great 

And the added bonus of Reiko (who IMO is an uber-hottie and comes across as strong rather than some stoopid horror-movie airhead like the broad from The Hitcher or Jessica-frickin'-Biel) gets me through the door


----------



## Nick (Sep 1, 2007)

to be fair im not bothered about gore i just think it looks like a much better film. Lots more action, the predators dont look like stuffed toys and the aliens get their ass handed to them by the predators in 1 on 1 fights.

the way it should be!


----------



## Pauly (Sep 1, 2007)

The thing that mainly riles me is the lack of good acting and characterisation in these films - I mean I KNOW it's an action-fest, but so was Aliens and the characters were fucking cool in that! The thing I liked about the first AvP book - Prey, was that even the Predator characters were fleshed out somewhat, not just faceless killers. Sadly the first AvP film took large chunks of this book and slapped it in to fit the story they'd written in a really superficial way.

It's cool to see Predators fuck up Aliens and stuff, but when they're just faceless bad-guys squaring up, and all the human cast bar the main lead are essentially expendable, you only end up caring about a specific scene that was shot in a cool way or a gory death, not that it was actually an awesome film.

Also these films feel completely out of the canon that's been made so far.. but then again it always was a little vague so I suppose they can do what they want with it.


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 1, 2007)

Naren said:


> If you're going to mock it, you might as well get it right. They didn't say "no one can hear you scream on Earth." They said: "No one can hear you scream in space. On Earth, it won't matter." The tagline for the original movie "Alien" was "No one can hear you scream in space." So they took that line and said that people CAN hear you scream on Earth, but it doesn't matter that they can hear you scream because you have no hope of survival. And all that jazz.
> 
> The movie may or may not suck. I can't say until I see the actual film, but I thought the trailer was promising. What about the trailer didn't make sense? The one thing you mentioned was a misquote that was not even in the trailer.



hahahahaha, I missed the first piece. I just saw the "No one can hear you scream in space. On Earth, it won't matter".


----------



## Lucky Seven (Sep 3, 2007)

Who's played the AvP games?


----------



## Naren (Sep 3, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> Who's played the AvP games?



I did. *raises hand*


----------



## neon_black88 (Sep 3, 2007)

Naren said:


> I did. *raises hand*



AvP2 was probably the scariest game ive ever played.


----------



## Nick (Sep 3, 2007)

Pauly said:


> The thing that mainly riles me is the lack of good acting and characterisation in these films - I mean I KNOW it's an action-fest, but so was Aliens and the characters were fucking cool in that! The thing I liked about the first AvP book - Prey, was that even the Predator characters were fleshed out somewhat, not just faceless killers. Sadly the first AvP film took large chunks of this book and slapped it in to fit the story they'd written in a really superficial way.
> 
> It's cool to see Predators fuck up Aliens and stuff, but when they're just faceless bad-guys squaring up, and all the human cast bar the main lead are essentially expendable, you only end up caring about a specific scene that was shot in a cool way or a gory death, not that it was actually an awesome film.
> 
> Also these films feel completely out of the canon that's been made so far.. but then again it always was a little vague so I suppose they can do what they want with it.



i think they tried to achieve the fleshing out a bit in the first film but it was very poorly done. The attempt at showing that the one pred that survives to the end was the strongest of the 3 and that the whole escapade was to weed out the weak ones came across as them not realising that predators should fuck aliens up 1 on 1.

It seems this has been fixed this time to a degree.

i agree though that the preds should be more personalised rather than just terminator style.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 3, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> Who's played the AvP games?



I love the old Capcom sidescroller AVP. I always used the japanese chick and my friend always used Predator-Hunter. We beat that game so god damn many times.

Edit:
this one --


----------



## Vegetta (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a few of the old AVP Dark Horse Comics - quite a bit different than the movie

I have an old Superman VS aliens book that is pretty good.

Supes ends up in a solar system with a Big Red sun and Aliens - so while he is there he is getting weaker and weaker from the red suns radiation


----------



## Pauly (Sep 3, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I love the old Capcom sidescroller AVP. I always used the japanese chick and my friend always used Predator-Hunter. We beat that game so god damn many times.
> 
> Edit:
> this one --



I totally need to d/l this. I played it once about 7 years ago, lol. Also AvP2 was an epic game.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 3, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I love the old Capcom sidescroller AVP. I always used the japanese chick and my friend always used Predator-Hunter. We beat that game so god damn many times.
> 
> Edit:
> this one --



Whoa I had no idea that game existed! Bitchin! 
The AvP PC game was pretty good though, but I barely played that one.


----------



## Naren (Sep 3, 2007)

sakeido said:


> Whoa I had no idea that game existed! Bitchin!
> The AvP PC game was pretty good though, but I barely played that one.



I've got this game on my computer. It's a classic.  I thought EVERYONE knew about it.


----------



## amonb (Sep 4, 2007)

Vegetta said:


> I have a few of the old AVP Dark Horse Comics - quite a bit different than the movie
> 
> I have an old Superman VS aliens book that is pretty good.
> 
> Supes ends up in a solar system with a Big Red sun and Aliens - so while he is there he is getting weaker and weaker from the red suns radiation



Damn that sounds awesome!


----------



## Pauly (Sep 5, 2007)

I totally downloaded that game and played it on an emulator last night, twas fun!


----------



## Pauly (Sep 10, 2007)

MAME + Google are your friends.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Sep 16, 2007)

Pauly said:


> The thing that mainly riles me is the lack of good acting and characterisation in these films - I mean I KNOW it's an action-fest, but so was Aliens and the characters were fucking cool in that! The thing I liked about the first AvP book - Prey, was that even the Predator characters were fleshed out somewhat, not just faceless killers. Sadly the first AvP film took large chunks of this book and slapped it in to fit the story they'd written in a really superficial way.
> 
> It's cool to see Predators fuck up Aliens and stuff, but when they're just faceless bad-guys squaring up, and all the human cast bar the main lead are essentially expendable, you only end up caring about a specific scene that was shot in a cool way or a gory death, not that it was actually an awesome film.
> 
> Also these films feel completely out of the canon that's been made so far.. but then again it always was a little vague so I suppose they can do what they want with it.




   

That is exactly my viewpoint aswell!


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2008)

Epic bump, I finally watched this last night, and was disappointed. :\ I loved the first AVP, this one - not so much.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jul 3, 2008)

Ehh i liked this one alot just because of the gorier scenes that were in it.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 3, 2008)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Ehh i liked this one alot just because of the gorier scenes that were in it.



Yeah, I kept saying "owned." through the whole damn movie 
like when the chick was running and just got pinned to the wall
by that disc thing that Predator threw and she just HAPPENED to
be an idiot and run right in its path RIGHT before it hit the wall.

I wouldn't watch that movie again and I only watched it because
my ex's sister decided we should all go to the dollar theatre. So yeah.


----------



## BigM555 (Jul 3, 2008)

Chris said:


> Epic bump, I finally watched this last night, and was disappointed. :\ I loved the first AVP, this one - not so much.



I'm with the Adminishredder on this one. I thought AVP2 sucked big time.

AVP might not have been an endearing classic but at least I found it entertaining and would categorize it as a solid "good".

Requiem was just plain weak.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 8, 2008)

I saw the 1st AVP film for the first time a few weeks ago. Yeah, not much gore but I quite liked the idea. Agreed, though, that 1 on 1 with technology the Preds should mince Aliens, but not so sure unarmed. Could have been done better? Yeah, definitely.

Still, this one could definitely go either way. It could rule, it could be horrible.


----------



## Naren (Jul 8, 2008)

hairychris said:


> Still, this one could definitely go either way. It could rule, it could be horrible.



Oh, no, it _couldn't_. It IS horrible. I loved all the Alien (1-4, although 4 was kinda "eh") and Predator movies (1-2), but when I saw Alien Versus Predator, I thought it was kinda crappy. HOWEVER, after seeing Alien Versus Predator 2 (about a year ago?), my view of AVP1 completely changed. After seeing AVP2, AVP1 didn't seem like that crappy of a movie in comparison. It actually seemed like a much more enjoyable movie. AVP2 was just... 

It definitely couldn't go either way. And it definitely didn't rule...


----------



## Anthony (Jul 9, 2008)

My opinions on the movie



Anthony said:


> Sorry to bump the thread, but I don't want to start a new one.
> 
> 
> I'm watching this movie right now, and honestly, all I can say is that this is fucking terrible.
> ...


----------



## hairychris (Jul 9, 2008)

Naren said:


> Oh, no, it _couldn't_. It IS horrible. I loved all the Alien (1-4, although 4 was kinda "eh") and Predator movies (1-2), but when I saw Alien Versus Predator, I thought it was kinda crappy. HOWEVER, after seeing Alien Versus Predator 2 (about a year ago?), my view of AVP1 completely changed. After seeing AVP2, AVP1 didn't seem like that crappy of a movie in comparison. It actually seemed like a much more enjoyable movie. AVP2 was just...
> 
> It definitely couldn't go either way. And it definitely didn't rule...



Yeah, I worked out the date after I posted.... 



And fwiw I watch the Alien series regularly.


----------



## Naren (Jul 9, 2008)

hairychris said:


> Yeah, I worked out the date after I posted....
> 
> 
> 
> And fwiw I watch the Alien series regularly.



No problem. 

As a side note, I checked it on the IMDB and I was shocked that it got such a "high" score: AVPR: Aliens vs Predator - Requiem (2007)

I've seen movies with an average rating of around 5.0 that were actually pretty decent, but how did AVP2 manage that?


----------



## hairychris (Jul 9, 2008)

I see it got a couple of Razzie nominations. That's never a good sign.


----------



## neon_black88 (Jul 9, 2008)

Naren said:


> Oh, no, it _couldn't_. It IS horrible. I loved all the Alien (1-4, although 4 was kinda "eh") and Predator movies (1-2), but when I saw Alien Versus Predator, I thought it was kinda crappy. HOWEVER, after seeing Alien Versus Predator 2 (about a year ago?), my view of AVP1 completely changed. After seeing AVP2, AVP1 didn't seem like that crappy of a movie in comparison. It actually seemed like a much more enjoyable movie. AVP2 was just...
> 
> It definitely couldn't go either way. And it definitely didn't rule...




Im a huge fan of the Alien franchise, 1 - 3 are probably my favorite movies ever, (I even put up the new cut of Alien 3 up there with the other 2), Alien 4 was really meh, but it wasn't discustingly bad. Predator 1 is one of my favorite action movies, and my all time favorite from when I was a kid.

AVP2 was a massive piece of garbage. They couldn't have done any worse. There was even a little piece of me inside thinking it might be a good movie despite the first AVP. I can't believe it was actually WORSE than the first. Look at the first 3 Alien movies, they are all magnificant pieces of art, cinematic history, beautifully filmed, they defined genres, established great directors. Look at AVP2, its a fucking run-of-the-mill teen horror flick, with cookie-cutter characters and a cookie cutter story line.

Typing this is just making me angry and making it difficult for me to describe why this was such a terrible movie, even on its own merits. And it IS completely terrible. Discrace to the franchise. 

The one single thing I can give any props to, are the creature design guys, they always do great work, its a shame they have still decided to stay on board for these last two "films", but I guess they are the only people still doing justice to the series.

I give it 5 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Naren (Jul 9, 2008)

^

I can't even count how many times I've seen Alien and Aliens (I can, however, count how many I saw 3 and 4. I saw Alien 3 about 3 or 4 times now and Alien 4 just twice... maybe thrice). I'm not a big fan of Predator 2, but it's a decent film and I've seen it a few times. I love Predator and I remember watching it as a kid, thinking it was the coolest thing ever. 

I thought AVP was horrible when I watched it, but AVP2 was so horrible that it actually made AVP1 look pretty decent in comparison.

What WERE they thinking?


----------



## neon_black88 (Jul 9, 2008)

Naren said:


> ^
> 
> I can't even count how many times I've seen Alien and Aliens (I can, however, count how many I saw 3 and 4. I saw Alien 3 about 3 or 4 times now and Alien 4 just twice... maybe thrice). I'm not a big fan of Predator 2, but it's a decent film and I've seen it a few times. I love Predator and I remember watching it as a kid, thinking it was the coolest thing ever.
> 
> ...



Have you watched the new cut of Alien 3? Well its not really "new" anymore but it's a much.... MUCH better movie. If it was released that way theatrically, it would never have got as much poo-poo as it did. It's probably not as good as it could have been if Fintcher was able to fully-realise his original idea but its pretty damned close.


----------



## Naren (Jul 9, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> Have you watched the new cut of Alien 3? Well its not really "new" anymore but it's a much.... MUCH better movie. If it was released that way theatrically, it would never have got as much poo-poo as it did. It's probably not as good as it could have been if Fintcher was able to fully-realise his original idea but its pretty damned close.



I don't know... Probably not. How's it different?


----------



## neon_black88 (Jul 10, 2008)

From Wiki:

"An alternate version of Alien³ (officially titled the "Assembly Cut") with over 30 minutes of additional footage was released on the 9-disc Alien Quadrilogy box-set in 2003. Nearly 3/4 of the scenes in this version contain footage not included in the 1992 theatrical release. Director David Fincher, although giving 20th Century Fox permission to release this enhanced version to DVD, was the one director from the entire franchise who declined to participate in the box-set, even to record a commentary track.

The Assembly Cut edition has several key plot elements that differ from the theatrical release. The alien gestates in an ox rather than a dog, and one of the inmates discovers a dead facehugger which is visually different from those seen in the previous films. Some scenes are extended to focus more on the religious views of the inmates. Most notably, in the Assembly Cut the inmates succeed in their attempt to trap the alien, but it is later released by the disturbed inmate Golic. Some differences in the final scene include the alien queen not bursting from Ripley's chest as she falls into the furnace."

Bassically it goes a bit more in depth with the characters, the story makes much more sense and its paced much better. The special effects are still bad however, they used to scare the crap out of me as a kid cause I thought they were so creepy looking.


----------



## Naren (Jul 10, 2008)

Then I did see that.

My girlfriend bought that 9-disc Alien Quadrilogy box-set back in 2003. We watched all the movies together, so I guess I did see that. Hm, I must have forgotten those minute differences.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 10, 2008)

Naren said:


> Then I did see that.
> 
> My girlfriend bought that 9-disc Alien Quadrilogy box-set back in 2003. We watched all the movies together, so I guess I did see that. Hm, I must have forgotten those minute differences.



I picked that up not too long ago.

Oddly enough I've not got round to watching the Alien3 recut because of the baaaaad memories that seeing the original on release day brings back to me.

Maybe I should!!


----------



## neon_black88 (Jul 10, 2008)

hairychris said:


> I picked that up not too long ago.
> 
> Oddly enough I've not got round to watching the Alien3 recut because of the baaaaad memories that seeing the original on release day brings back to me.
> 
> Maybe I should!!



I have the "Quadrilogy" (*shudder*) box set too. Yes defenetly watch the recut, its immensly better. And the differences are huge. Way more characterisation, more scenes with the Alien, scenes are re-arranged to make more sense. If I watch the original I cant stand it, even the little things, like the new shots that only last a second or two, make it way more enjoyable.



Naren said:


> Then I did see that.
> 
> My girlfriend bought that 9-disc Alien Quadrilogy box-set back in 2003. We watched all the movies together, so I guess I did see that. Hm, I must have forgotten those minute differences.



There not minute, theres a massive difference between the two. And the quadrilogy DVD gives you a choice between watching the Theatrical cut, or watching the recut, so you might have chosen the Theatrical.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 10, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> I have the "Quadrilogy" (*shudder*) box set too. Yes defenetly watch the recut, its immensly better. And the differences are huge. Way more characterisation, more scenes with the Alien, scenes are re-arranged to make more sense. If I watch the original I cant stand it, even the little things, like the new shots that only last a second or two, make it way more enjoyable.



The problem with the 3rd movie is HOW DID THE EGGS GET THERE????

Being a continuity freak I couldn't take the film seriously after that. Which is a problem because the _whole_ film follows that point.


----------



## neon_black88 (Jul 10, 2008)

hairychris said:


> The problem with the 3rd movie is HOW DID THE EGGS GET THERE????
> 
> Being a continuity freak I couldn't take the film seriously after that. Which is a problem because the _whole_ film follows that point.



What eggs? The idea is that a face hugger got on board the ship at the end of Aliens. In the re-cut, theres a shot of the face hugger in the ship I think, and you see one of the inmates pick it up later dead, hold it up to look at it. And In the re-cut, the face hugger bares resemblance to the queen from Aliens, so its implied that it a special type of facehugger. In the normal one the facehugger bags a Dog, in the re-cut its an Ox.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 10, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> What eggs? The idea is that a face hugger got on board the ship at the end of Aliens. In the re-cut, theres a shot of the face hugger in the ship I think, and you see one of the inmates pick it up later dead, hold it up to look at it. And In the re-cut, the face hugger bares resemblance to the queen from Aliens, so its implied that it a special type of facehugger. In the normal one the facehugger bags a Dog, in the re-cut its an Ox.



Did the facehugger hatch, or was it just 'there'?

I seem to remember it hatching, hence egg. I might just be stupid, mind you.


----------



## Naren (Jul 10, 2008)

hairychris said:


> Did the facehugger hatch, or was it just 'there'?
> 
> I seem to remember it hatching, hence egg. I might just be stupid, mind you.



There was no egg in Alien 3. They just say/hint that there was a face hugger on board when they went into cold sleep. Like neon black mentioned, they inferred that it was from the Queen Alien. And that's why it's a face hugger that can gestate in an animal (all the ones in the previous films could only gestate in a human/humanoid) and why it can run faster than any of the other aliens and run along the walls and ceiling. The story made sense. It just was kind of a dreary plot...

I don't know why people bash Alien 3 so much (the theatrical version). It wasn't as good as Alien or Aliens, but it was much better than Alien 4 and I thought it was a pretty entertaining movie.


----------

